# Incra TS-LS Table Saw Fence



## a1Jim

Thanks for your review.


----------



## empeg9000

I have one too. I got it last year for Christmas. I love it. I haven't made use of the joinery part of it or the wonder fence yet. That will be coming up next. I see you put the table extension in there. I just did recently and I have the router table on the other end.


----------



## MJCD

I've had mine for 5 years, and it is as accurate now as the day I installed it. Great Investment. Incra products are pricey, but they deliver precisely what they advertise - great customer service through Mark Mueller ([email protected]), by the way. If you have questions, he's considerate, specific, and always very helpful.

The Router Table combo is excellent - I purchased the Wonderfence along with the TS-LS; recently I built a standalone RT, with the LS-17, as the conversion always occurred at an inconvenient time in the build process.

Great Products.
Enjoy.

MJCD


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I can never say enough good things about my TS-LS! It's the best tool in my shop. The versatility of having the router package with Wonderfence for my extension wing mounted router is just a bonus. The ability to watch Mark do those demo videos and then replicate those cuts on the first day I got the fence was so cool. The router package does have a learning curve, but watching Perry Mac's tutorial videos a few times really gets you there faster. I even keep the video on my iPad for when I feel like watching some woodworking with my favorite tool.


----------



## Howie

I have both an LS-25 and the TS. Both have been great additions. You can't beat Incra for accuracy.


----------



## javaboy

I had an Incra TS-III fence on a very old Grizzly contractors saw for many years and absolutely loved it. I recently bought a Grizzly G1023RL and sold the old saw and Incra fence to help finance the purchase. Having never owned a Biesemeyer style fence before, I wasn't too worried about losing the Incra-after all, Bies style fences are the industry standard. Man, was I ever wrong!!!!! I honestly have to say I HATE the ShopFox Pro Bies style fence that came with the G-1023RL. I never realized what a PITA it is to use a Bies style fence, how much fiddling and fussing it takes to get a really accurate cut and how hard it is to repeat a setting. The Incra TS has seriously spoiled me for any other type of fence. My only hesitation in getting another Incra is the amount of room they take up on the right side of the blade-that was one of the reasons I sold my old Incra-needed to free up some valuable shop space. Now I am wondering if that extra shop space is really worth all the frustration and hassle. From what I have experienced so far, no Bies style fence can compare to the trouble free perfect cuts, precision and repeatability of the Incra TS.


----------



## MJCD

javaboy - I know exactly what you're going through. I'm thinking of upgrading my Unisaw/TS-LS to a Felder K500 - but, I will lose the Incra in the process … I hate to do this. I've worked, re-worked, and then re-worked again to downplay the grey space requirement right of the fence, by over-lapping the travel with the Miter Saw cut-off table. When I went to a standalone RT, with the LS17, I anguished over the additional space requirement, relative to the Kreg RT. However, the Incra was just too much to give-up. With my current project, I was able to dial-in thousandths of an inch to replicate cuts.

I've recommended to Incra, the development of Cast Iron/Aluminum tables, with a sliding accessory (a la Festool's CMS), but this is not going to happen.
MJCD


----------



## javaboy

There has to be a way to design an Incra style fence with a lead screw and half nut in the rails. Doing away with the "T" configuration of the Incra TS fence would remove its only bad feature. Of course, it would require a completely new design, and could Incra gain enough additional new customers to make the development costs and retooling profitable?

A possible great opportunity for a clever entrepreneur!


----------



## TimWood

+1 to all of you…I've had my TSLS for 2 years now and love it. No more bump and measure - set it and cut with confidence. I had it on an OLD WORN Craftsman TS and it made the saw look really better than it was. Finally, I got my Grizzly G1023RLWX. I looked at the Shop fox fence and said 'nope'....I immediately installed the Incra fence and the Shop Fox is still hoping to go into the game. It won't unless I maybe sell it. I don't like the right side space the fence takes up either, but it's the cost of doing business. Again, no more measure, bump, measure. Then I bought the LS 17 and the Incra table. Pricey, but worth every dime. Mark Mueller is so helpful. Anytime I've had a question, Mark and the guys at Incra have patiently answered my questions.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I've had mine, full TS-LS on my Craftsman Contractor TS for 8 years now. Bought it at the Houston WW Show and wouldn't trade it for anything. I'm wanting a Cab Saw, and I guarantee I'll swap the Incra onto whatever I buy and if necessary put a vega on the old saw to sell it. I have all the extras, but typically just use it as a table saw fence and once in awhile slide it down over the Bench Dog router table wing with complete ease and accuracy every time. I know Jessem's version was out there for quite awhile, but they couldn't compete. The initial cost hurts, but 8 years later, it's paid for itself many times over in lost frustrations of getting multiple cuts and repeating them over and over and over.

Incra is in my opinion the pinnicale of table saw fence design.

Scott


----------



## Slimey243

Ok, for all of you Incra woodworkers out there. I would like to here and see specific jigs that you have made for the Incra table saw fence. The unique design if the fence will not let you use some of the jigs made for a typical fence. Anybody have any examples?


----------



## Cosmicsniper

@Jim - I live in Grapevine and teach school in Mansfield. I bet you know where that is, don't cha?

My full package TS-LS is on my Unisaw with left side Bench Dog router wing. I haven't really needed to add anything to the standard Incra gear simply because it's so complete as is. I have the Miter Express with my 1000HD gauge, so I'm covered there. I use a sacrifical fence with the gauge, which you have to do for right-side blade support on the miters, but that's so easy to do because of the T-slot grooves in all the fence faces.

Many might see the need for a tenoning jig, but I haven't really tried that.

The gear comes with shopstops, so you can get repeatable crosscuts and stopped dadoes/grooves.

I know some people have a sacrifical fence on the main TS fence for additional vertical support and accessory attachments, but I haven't felt that need…and that's more due to the fact that you NEVER need to set the blade all that close to the fence. I can rip 1/32" wood strips off the LEFT side of the blade all day long with great precision and speed, so no need for any jigs to do that kind of work.

About the only thing lacking is some kind of jig for tapers…but that'd be true regardless of the fence.


----------



## rasp

after reading the reviews, i am considering this setup for my unisaw. is it difficult to install?

edit: ahhhh, didn't see the price! that fence cost more than my whole saw :S


----------



## empeg9000

Rasp: It was more than I paid for my 60's vintage Delta UniSaw too but it made it seem like a new saw. Plus if you ever upgrade, you can put it on the new machine. It's worth it. I've never seen directions so well written out as they are for incra products. Every step has it's own little individual bags.


----------



## Slimey243

It was very easy. Just follow the directions and take your time. It took me about 2 hours.


----------



## MJCD

Rasp - my setup, a 52" TS-LS on the Unisaw X5, is great. I un-hooked my Beismeyer, fearing that I was taking the highly-touted, highly-hyped king off my saw, and I haven't looked back.

The TS-LS took me quite a while to dial-in; though. I'm not a handy person - too many conventions and airplane travel. I found the leveling and squaring-up a bit tedious. Having said this, it was worth the time and money invested. Read-the-instructions; execute-the-instructions - repeat 3 times.

The grey-space to the right of the Fence requires consideration - I found a way to share this grey space with the Miter Saw grey space, and keep my dust-deputy underneath, as well.

MJCD


----------



## TimWood

Rasp,
As was said, Incra instructions are very well written…down to something like "start the nut but do not tighten at this point"...they have a specific reason to leave it loose and it makes sense in a few sentences. Go step by step and it's goof proof and it will install onto your POJ TS or your nice saw. Each step has a bag of parts to install and everything is labeled accurately and completely. The first time…me too, about 2 hours to install. Once you wrap your head around the concept of how it all works, you can take it down and back to cutting in 10 minutes. Pricey investment but like MJCD said, I've never looked back…I've NEVER looked at what I spent and winced or cringed….not once. You know there are some things you buy and when someone asks you about it you cringe a little and say welllllllll….I wiiiiiiish…..nope, not this one. I think all of us who own one would say the same thing. In FACT it's the opposite….after using it, the question is, would you buy it again????? I would - hands down. As Forest said, "And that's all I'm gonna say about that".


----------



## Monkman

I am a huge supporter of Incra and their jigs. I have the entire INCRA TS-LS Combo - 2, I-box, 1000 HD gauge, and the hinge crafter. Yes, all in all it cost me a small fortune but because of the many projects I can complete in a small amount of time it has paid for itself. Now every time I complete a project and make a few $, I spend it on another jig 

Set up was simple just ensure to watch a couple of the reviews on You Tube first. Also, I am in the military and this system has been taken completely down and moved across many states several times. Each time I set it up, to include calibration, takes less and less time.


----------



## jayseedub

It's so gosh-darn WIDE! I'm seriously considering this fence, but my shop isn't wide enough for the whole thing.

Could I chop off the left-hand "overage" on the fence (almost all of my cuts happen to the right of the blade)-and then re-attach them with some type of internal "sleeve" or "male" post on those rare occasions that I need a cut to the left of the blade? Thoughts?


----------

